# Lange Hose gesucht



## murmel04 (22. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Mädels

so nun hätte ich gerna mal ein paar Tips zu langen Hosen.

Und zwar suche ich was für drüber, zu zeit fahre ich Tight mit und ohne Windstopper und kurze Baggy drüber.

Die wollte ich nun evlt. durch eine lange Hose ersetzen, nur welche sollte nicht  zu warm sein, bin nicht so verfrohren und hab ja die tight drunter. Sollte schon windabweisend und auch wasserabweisend sein, aber keine Plastiktüte.

Gibt es da was und wenn ja was.

Danke schon mal und schönen Restsonntag.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (22. Dezember 2013)

Wenn´s nicht ganz so kalt ist, genügt mir eine etwas dicker Jogginghose und für die ganz kalten Tage nehm ich ne alte Skihose.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (3. Januar 2014)

Gore Bike Wear Windstopper Fusion SO. Relativ dünnes Softshell. Und wenn es unterwegs doch zu warm werden sollte, kann man die Hosenbeine kurz oberhalb des Knies abzippen.

Ebenfalls Softshell: Vaude Qimsa. Die ist aber wärmer, da innen noch etwas gefüttert und ohne abzippbare Hosenbeine. Dafür mit verstärkter Sitzpartie.

Beide Hosen sind ohne Sitzpolster.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (4. Januar 2014)

die Vaude Qimsa hab ich, finde sie toll. Relativ warm ist sie schon, allerdings perfekt für Schmuddelwetter! Dank dem weichen Futter wirkt sie aber nicht so schwitzig wie eine Regenhose.
Das i-Tüpfelchen wäre, wenn sie Belüftungsreißverschlüsse hätte...


----------



## dorfmann (4. Januar 2014)

Die Endura Singletrack II ist nicht zu warm und leicht wasserabweisend (jedoch nicht wasserdicht).


----------



## murmel04 (4. Januar 2014)

Also die Quisma hatte heute ihre erste Ausfahrt, wollte sie ja gestern schon einsauen, aber da hat mir wieder einmal der Regen einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht (das Nass von unten ist vollkommmend ausreichend)

Erstes Fazit, fährt/fühlt sich klasse an. Hatte allerdings heute nur eine Windelhose drunter. War vollkommend ausreichend. Bevor da eine 3/4 oder lange Tight drunter kommt, muss es noch viel kälter werden (besser nicht, brauch ich nicht).

Mhh die Singetrack hab ich hier noch liegen, bin mir noch nicht sicher. Muss da ja das Herrenmodel nehmen, da es Damen nur bis Größe L gibt.
Was ca. Gr. 40 ist, und das wird nie und nimmer gehen. Beim Herrenmodell sind mir ehrlich gesagt die Beine im Unterschenkelbereich einfach zu weit hier Gr. L, sonst Beinlänge und Rest würde passen,  gegenüber der Quisma sind die Unterschenkel ca. 10 cm weiter. Mit dem Klettverschluss ieht dass dann echt komisch aus.

Also für Kalt/kühl hätte ich jetzt was.

Sowas wie die Singletrack nur mit engeren  Beinen - unten, hat irgendjemand ne Idee, sowas fehlt mir noch.


----------



## Bettina (5. Januar 2014)

Ich habe mir im letzten - ähh - vorletzten Jahr eine Montura mit Keflareinsätzen an Knie und Hintern gekauft, damit bin ich sehr zufrieden. Diesen Winter habe ich mir für kalte Einsätze eine Montura mit dickerem Material geholt. Beim Langlaufen, Wandern und Bike top. Beineweite ist bei beiden verstellbar. Die wärmere Hose heißt Vertigo II oder III . Da es italienische Hosen sind habe ich die Herrenhosen genommen: längere Beine und die Bundweite paßt 
LG Bettina


----------



## LilianB (25. Februar 2014)

Huhu , dürfte ich den Thread bitte nochmal kurz ausgraben. Ich würde mich auch gern die Vaude Qisma bestellen, allerdings bin ich mir grad wegen der Größe nicht ganz schlüssig. Ich hab normal 36, aber wenn ich doch mal was drunter ziehen will hab ich Angst, dass sie zu eng sein könnte. Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen wie das gute Stück ausfällt ?

liebe Grüße

Diana


----------



## Frau Rauscher (25. Februar 2014)

Ich fand dass das damenmodell klein ausfällt. In M war sie mir etwas eng. Dabei habe ich immer M/S


 iPhone Tapatalk


----------



## murmel04 (25. Februar 2014)

also die Quisma liegt schon eng an, so wie die normalen Jeans, ich mag das persönlich. Mag es weniger wenn alles so rumschlappert.

Ne Tight oder so geht aber noch drunter. Wobei ich die ganze Zeit nur ne kurze Windelhose drunter hatte. War für mich ausreichend warm, wenn die aber länger gewesen wäre auch kein Problem. Ausser du hättest es lieber so weit wie bei eine Buggy, dann werdet ihr keine Freunde die Damen Quisma und du.


----------



## scylla (25. Februar 2014)

LilianB schrieb:


> Huhu , dürfte ich den Thread bitte nochmal kurz ausgraben. Ich würde mich auch gern die Vaude Qisma bestellen, allerdings bin ich mir grad wegen der Größe nicht ganz schlüssig. Ich hab normal 36, aber wenn ich doch mal was drunter ziehen will hab ich Angst, dass sie zu eng sein könnte. Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen wie das gute Stück ausfällt ?



Hier auch normal Gr. 36, Schrittlänge 82cm. Hab normal immer eine kurze Polsterhose drunter.
Ich hatte erst das Herrenmodell Gr. S bestellt, was mir auch farblich besser gefallen hätte. War dann leider an den Oberschenkeln zu weit und am Bauch viel zu weit. Daher hab ich jetzt das Damenmodell Gr. 38. Das könnte am Bauch etwas enger sein, liegt aber dank der Verstellkletts noch innerhalb des "Einstellbereichs", so dass sie gut sitzt. An den Oberschenkeln ist sie zwar nicht eng, aber schlabbert auch nicht. Beinlänge ist bei der Quimsa perfekt, viele Bikehosen sind mir in der passenden Größe eher zu kurz. Gr. 36 wäre wahrscheinlich auch gegangen, wenn man's enger mag. Da ich nicht auf Presswurst stehe ist die 38er aber schon gut so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (26. Februar 2014)

Gr. 36 bezeichnet Vaude als XS. Ist mir am Hintern etwas weit, (mein Hüft-/Hinternumfang sind 84 cm) passt aber am Bund bei meiner eher angedeuteten Taille (68 cm). Polsterhose und ne lange kuschlige Merinolegging passen noch locker drunter. Da ich sonst Gr. 32, bzw. bei den Amigrößen 25 trage, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass die 36 der Quimsa eher einer 34 für normal gebaute Frauen entspricht.


----------



## LilianB (16. März 2014)

Huhu, entschuldigt das ich euch gefragt undmich dann einfach nichtmehr gemeldet hatte. Gaaaaanz kurzfristig konnte ich plötzlich noch mit auf eine Exkursion von unserer Uni und da war ich dann ma eben 2,5 Wochen weg 

Jetzt hab ich natürlich den Kauf der Hose total verpasst, was aber ganz gut war so hab ich nun eure Tipps. Vielen Dank 

Nur bin ich mir noch etwas unschlüssig ob nun 36 oder 38. ich denke ich werde sie auch in 38 bestellen, ich hab nen Hüftumfang von ziemlich genau 85cm, aber beim Biken muss ich mich schon etwas bewegen können. Außerdem muss ja mein dicker Hintern mit rein passen


----------



## netti (18. März 2014)

Hallo,

welche Größe brauchst du denn?
Ich habe eine helle von ixs mit leichtem Protektorenbesatz, die ich verkaufen möchte...

Liebe Grüße

Netti


----------

